# Scored huge at Christmas!



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Lots of Woodland Scenics trees and some farm houses...layout starting to come together slowly but surely. I'll have to say building really do seem to make thing come together. Lots more to do and add though


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

That looks great....Nice to look at....:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great I am jealous.
-Art


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Sometimes "less is more", way more..

The uncluttered simplicity and perfect colors are just awesome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, very nicely done.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great looking scene you have their. That country house looks great on the hill..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I can smell Grandma bakin' some fresh apple pie!

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome Stuff!! Looks like a photograph:thumbsup:


----------



## markloyd (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks terrific.


----------

